# Vertical growing and LST?



## HamSaze330 (Oct 16, 2013)

So I haven't seen any posts or threads with vert grows where people do much, if any, LST while doing vert grows and I assume its because you let the plants grow as tall and uninhibited as possible but the benefits are undeniable and Im just curious if its worth it for me to LST my plants or would I be better off leaving them (assuming they all stay roughly the same height)?

Any info, grow links, and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Walter9999 (Oct 16, 2013)

My experience w/LST and its bennies are the auxin release due to the stress in bending...is this gained in vert growing???LST "causes" auxin changes and I'm not sure vert growing automatically does...so LST could only benifits vert growing IMO


----------



## DaBotniss (Oct 22, 2013)

Definite benifit. Lets say your set up of Vert Growing is 7ft(L) by 1ft(W) 7ft(H). With one light source would be used. Lets say 1k hid. By LST you would benifit more by exposing more bud sites, less heat stress, and overall more room for your plant to grow and flower. More growing time! You could spread the plant as far out as you would like. Id got for this


----------



## davidcameron (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing very useful info.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

I use scrogs with my vert gals. Kinda like lst I guess. You can check the links in my sig. I'm all about exposing as much plant to direct light as possible.


----------



## Canon (Nov 1, 2013)

I LST for vertical.
Start in early veg to fit / fill a vertical screen and continue throughout. I also top, FIM, Defoliate, and "super top". They're all just tools used to fill a 26 X 40+ high screen the best it can.
I grow perpetual. Start with horizontal lighting for Veg, then move into the vertically lighted flower shop where the screens are finally added to the pot. I put the screen to the pot because I've got it all on a 48" Lazy Suzan in a 5 X 5 grow area. I just have a seat,, spin the suzan to what I want, and start working (trainig) as she grows. Really sweet setup.
All parts are part of the system for the way I grow. Without LSTing I'd be sunk at the start.

EDIT;
May seem elaborate,, but not for me. I have a MMJ card for a reason. I don't walk / stand so good.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

HamSaze330 said:


> So I haven't seen any posts or threads with vert grows where people do much, if any, LST while doing vert grows and I assume its because you let the plants grow as tall and uninhibited as possible but the benefits are undeniable and Im just curious if its worth it for me to LST my plants or would I be better off leaving them (assuming they all stay roughly the same height)?
> 
> Any info, grow links, and suggestions would be appreciated.


im im doing this exactly, link in my sig and my other journal is stickied in this forum. LOTS of vert lst scrog info out in the nets.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

Canon said:


> I LST for vertical.
> Start in early veg to fit / fill a vertical screen and continue throughout. I also top, FIM, Defoliate, and "super top". They're all just tools used to fill a 26 X 40+ high screen the best it can.
> I grow perpetual. Start with horizontal lighting for Veg, then move into the vertically lighted flower shop where the screens are finally added to the pot. I put the screen to the pot because I've got it all on a 48" Lazy Suzan in a 5 X 5 grow area. I just have a seat,, spin the suzan to what I want, and start working (trainig) as she grows. Really sweet setup.
> All parts are part of the system for the way I grow. Without LSTing I'd be sunk at the start.
> ...



That does sound like a sweet set-up  hazy suzans and vert ftw


----------



## HamSaze330 (Nov 11, 2013)

What im going to be doing is testing different methods with my plants. 
I'm going to be attaching screens on half of every pot and train them into it. I figure this will leave the other side open for watering and trimming.
I plan to mainline one, top one, make one fill out an entire screen, and the other three are up in the air.
Currently my LSD has been having some trouble so I think I'm going to leave it completely and see how she turns out.
I'm growing in soil btw. With a 600 watt light. They are vegging under a 150w atm.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Rollitup mobile app


----------

